# Hello from IOWA



## gocyclones (Apr 4, 2007)

This looks like a great site. I spend most of my time on iowa whitetail, iowa outdoors, and eders. 

My main passion is chasing big iowa whitetails with the bow but I also enjoy fishing (especially ice fishing), golfing, and mushroom hunting.


----------



## Husker Buck (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome, (even from a Husker) you will find that this place is great. Enjoy!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Iowa3dhunter (Sep 26, 2003)

*Yup this is a great place*

Do you shoot any 3d's?


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Welcome to A.T.,,,,,,,,,,

Most everyone here shoots 3-D's and or spots :wink: 

What part of Iowa are you from??? and do you ever shoot 3-d's in SW Ia. Co. Bluffs area???


----------



## gocyclones (Apr 4, 2007)

I haven't gotten into 3D shooting. I have only been to a few in the southern part of the state.


----------



## gocyclones (Apr 4, 2007)

I am from Mt Ayr. South Central part of the state. about 15 miles from Mizzery


----------



## gocyclones (Apr 4, 2007)

How do you get a pic in your avatar? It keeps telling me the size is too big?


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

I shoot Afton every once in a while, and Pella. That's about as close to mt. Ayr as I get. Come down to Atlantic in June 3 or 24&25.... Great shoot and lots of fun to be had by all........

Bagger


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

you need to resize the pic. and then post it in avatar.


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

Welcome fellow Iowa Shooter
if you send me your picture I can resize it for you

John
[email protected]


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk gocyclones. Have fun here.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Sounds like you will fit in well here, I'll see you in the Bowhunters forum!


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Welcome to AT!!!!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Bornrebel (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome on board. Post the picture so we can see the monster.


----------



## Jsadams (Feb 27, 2006)

Badger, Iowa in The House!!!

Whats up sandbagger!!!


----------

